

Firefox for Android may support h.264 hardware decoding - dbcooper
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.platform/-xTei5rYThU

======
mp3geek
How about this?
[https://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.platform/browse_...](https://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.platform/browse_thread/thread/fb14de8b9ad84e15?hl=en-
GB&noredirect=true)

------
brigade
Google groups has a forced broken redirect to the top page of their mobile
site... on an iPad.

Seriously?

